# Will this survive 2012 - Converted Atlas F Silo Home



## mikhailnolan (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey all,

This is my first post and I'm new to this site... I've been interested in Survival for a while and also am into Libertarian politics like some of you may be...

Anyways, my friend just sent me some info about a property he has and I'm interested in purchasing it... I wanted to get a quasi-professional opinion on the integrity of this thing... here's the info I was sent, your thoughts on how well an Atlas-F underground home will stand up to an actual emergency?

Thanks,

MAN

"We’ve all heard the hype about the end of the world, terrorism, riots, 2012 and our failing world economies. There hasn’t been much of a remedy for surviving all of these tremendous threats to our families and ourselves. There hasn’t been much of a remedy until now…
What appears to be a 2,000 square foot home nestled somewhere in the Adirondack Mountains is actually the surface entrance to 125 foot stairwell that leads to a 2,300 square foot Launch Control Center (LCC) that has been converted into an ultimate underground survival home. The LCC has a 40 foot diameter with 3 foot thick epoxy resin formulated resin concrete reinforced with stainless steel mesh (enough strength to withstand a nuclear blast).
Although survival is nothing to be taken lightly, it can be done in style. This new-age fallout shelter includes a full kitchen, dining area, entertainment center with satellite television access, two private suites, and exquisite marble baths with a Jacuzzi.
The above ground section of the silo home has a 28 window open floor plan home with a kitchen, island fireplace and a wrap around covered porch.
If for some reason you needed to make a quick escape from your survival shelter you can always head up the secret escape hatch that leads to the hangar/garage and make a speedy aerial escape from your FAA and DOT approved private paved runway. For more information please find us on face book at (URL HERE).
The Silohome alone is on sale for $1.2 million, there are also other lots available nearby for those who are interested."


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

mikhailnolan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my first post and I'm new to this site... I've been interested in Survival for a while and also am into Libertarian politics like some of you may be...
> 
> ...


Atlas missiles in the Adirondacks!?  Makes me wonder what other stuff the government has tucked away, and where? :scratch


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

efbjr - Yep, the site is there but the missiles were removed years ago.

mikhailnolan - Welcome to the forum.

You said your friend owns it? If so, a couple questions. Did you get a tour? Your post states $1.2M. That's not what I've been seeing for that property. At one time, it was $4+M but as I recall, it's now being offered for around $2.4M.

For the silo itself, the pictures I've seen of this particular site appear to be the command center areas that have been renovated. The silo itself is normally the area with potential problems. First, it's not much for usable space being as it's narrow and deep. Can't speak for this silo site, but many collect have collected water when left vacant.

As to your question of will it actually survive in an emergency, I'll say yes. It will survive. As to whether you survive depends on several factors.
- The blast doors should be in place.
- What does it have for electricity if commercial power goes out?
- What are the available water options.
- What does it have for HVAC, also as it relates to NBC?

BTW, are you by chance the person that was working with Dan H. on looking at these? I own one of the next closest bunkers to you, but mine is a communications bunker so a) everything is on one floor so there is no vertical tube/silo, and b) I believe it is bigger in terms of usable space.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

....dang...

I'm no pro but just some thoughts I had...


can the topside of the "house" also withstand a blast?? It's impressive that the sides can but the top would seem the weak link.

... 28 windows is alot to protect...

...do you plan on storing a S____ load of food?? Cuz being underground is a great time to raid the fields and eat the critters were I desperate n hungry, so I cant imagine farming in this style of home.

...same with water...

...how is the air filtered and circulated??? If Biological and radiation cooties can get through.. welp... 

... escape hatch/tunnel..cool...as long as a post/guard is there to make sure it's not compromised...along with the 28 windows...great view I bet tho. 
...If all that is covered then great...provided you and your fam? can tolorate living underground for a few years maybe?? I'd go nuts personally and would rather take my chances topside but to each his or her own...


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Hooch,

That house can't take a blast. In my case, it was designed such that the above ground buildings could/would be blown away but the stairwells would hopefully stay. There's blast doors on the upper end of the stairwell as well as the lower (just in case the upper didn't survive). Mine also has 2nd and 3rd egress stairwells.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

dang...would'nt wana be caught topside then eh??


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

if you do purchase one that's flooded the ACE is supposed to pump it out for free...

I'd rather have the one in OK on 22 acres with 2 ponds (10 acres) that has 2200 sq ft control center livable, 3 quonset huts and a trailer on site, 3 phase electric public utility (more than likely no generator or no working generator) all for $260,000


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Ever vigilant...*



bczoom said:


> efbjr - Yep, the site is there but the missiles were removed years ago.


I Googled the topic and got a lot of info. I guess the missiles were there to protect us from those warmongering, bloodthirsty Canadians just up north from the Adirondacks!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate to tell you this,but your silo dream home is probably still on somebody's target list.

NOT an ideal shelter if it goes nuke.:gaah:


----------



## rjdawley (Dec 31, 2011)

efbjr said:


> Atlas missiles in the Adirondacks!?  Makes me wonder what other stuff the government has tucked away, and where? :scratch


Those silos are what's left of the 556th Strategic Missile Squadron assigned to Plattsburgh AFB from 1962-1965. They were inactivated and the properties were sold off for like 10k back then. Somebody got creative with the one and made an airpark out of it. I visited all the silos around Palttsburgh while I was stationed there from 1977-1984 and 1986-1990. There are Atlas F silos around Dyess AFB in Abilene, TX and been to most of them too.


----------

